# CMC Routing Machines



## HouseSignsGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello All, 

I would like to ask the masses if they could help me with a few links of where I can buy a used CMC machine. I am fairly clueless at what I am possibly getting into as far as the price of some of these machines but I believe it would help me greatly if I own one. Currently I am doing all my carving by hand. 
I would be very thankful for any help that I can get. 
Thank You,
Timis


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

HouseSignsGuy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to ask the masses if they could help me with a few links of where I can buy a used CMC machine. I am fairly clueless at what I am possibly getting into as far as the price of some of these machines but I believe it would help me greatly if I own one. Currently I am doing all my carving by hand.
> I would be very thankful for any help that I can get.
> ...


Timis,

It would help if you told us what size machine you are looking at and what type of work you want to accomplish. CNC (not CMC) routers are a nice addition to a shop but come in a variety of price points and features. I would recommend different machines based on your needs.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Timis.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Check out the lets talk shopbot forum they have some used ones. Also there is a small one on the camaster forum but it is almost as much as a new one


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Check out the Carvewright machine at Carvewright.com. Good value and a quality machine.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

HouseSignsGuy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to ask the masses if they could help me with a few links of where I can buy a used CMC machine. I am fairly clueless at what I am possibly getting into as far as the price of some of these machines but I believe it would help me greatly if I own one. Currently I am doing all my carving by hand.
> I would be very thankful for any help that I can get.
> ...


First, you have to decide what size machine you need to purchase. What is the largest sign you want to make. Most towns/cities have a max size of 32 sq. ft.
That generally means 48" x 96". 
What material will you be carving? How thick is the material you are working with?

These are some of the more basic items that will help you decide on machine size and structure. One brand of machine that is an excellent choice for sign making/carving will be the Techno LC series machine. I bought the LC 4896 size for cutting Corian countertops. It provided nice cutting feed speed with an excellent finish. I bought new but there are some used ones out there. Their machines are not built like the Onsrud, Thermwood, MultiCam, FlexiCam machines but you do not need these monsters to do what you want/need to do.

Technocnc.com will get you to their site for any specs you would need to make a choice. Check out some of the web sites and enroll with the ones that put the auction listings to your email address.

It does pay in many cases to buy from a dealer or referb shop to make sure what you buy hasn't had the life run out of it. Check out ebay or craigs list in the larger cities around your area. If this locates a used machine, have it checked out by someone that knows how to test/use to be sure of its condition. They can be costly machines to fix if they are worn.


----------

